

Isis: webOS browser, written in WebKit and Enyo - piranha
http://isis-project.org/

======
unwiredben
This is our first internal source release of this. I expect we'll have
homebrew builds of a version of this to install on devices before very long.
The browser UI code is in Enyo 1.0 and relies a lot on our hosting wrapper,
BrowserServer and BrowserAdapter.

~~~
soapdog
thanks for the hard work! Can't wait to install it.

------
tmcw
kneejerk reaction: that is one ugly, ugly icon.

~~~
lbotos
If someone can get me an svg/ai/eps file of the logo I have some time today
and wouldn't mind trying a hand at getting it a little cleaner. My Email is in
my profile.

------
firefoxman1
Very nice. How does the interface compare to the native browser?

~~~
ConstantineXVI
I believe this is supposed to be the direct heir to the native webOS browser,
not an alternate replacement. It's not clear if the code was actually derived
from the webOS browser, though.

~~~
firefoxman1
Ah so it wouldn't be like installing firefox on android. I'm glad to see webOS
staying alive through projects like this. The current browser is nice, but it
doesn't fully support modern standards. For example Cloud9 IDE is just a blank
screen after loading, even though the browser supports HTML5.

------
MatthewPhillips
Now I know why WebOS was not successful:

[https://github.com/isis-project/isis-
browser/blob/master/sou...](https://github.com/isis-project/isis-
browser/blob/master/source/Browser.js)

They use tabs instead of spaces.

